# any one going to the V.H.O.R.S t-jet shootout? in october?



## JC's slot cars (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering? I will be there will anyone else here?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've been wanting to go for a couple years now, haven't made it yet...

--rick


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

where is that held at?


----------



## vhorsprez (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey all the VHORS Shootout will be October 15 & 16th 2005 in Cinnaminson New Jersey.
check out the info at

http://vintagehoracing.mr-bigstuff.com/

Thanks
Kevin Chesney


----------

